# British Container Ship Runs Aground In The Suez Canal



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the british container ship Miriming Miral ran aground in the east branch of the suez canal saturday and stooped traffic along this part of the water way.
the container ship carrying 52,00 tons ran aground owing to eng. failure.
all ships had to be diverted to different branches of the canal


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon Dom,
this one is a bit of a mystery. I have looked at all my sites but no one has 
any ship vaguely like that name. Even Googled and it just laughed. Interesting!! Strange name for a Brit!.
Regards
Hawkey01 (Ouch)


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

it seems this report has come off an English language version of a Chinese report-- there MAY be copy or spelling errors!


----------

